# RCA Lyra 2780 video support



## dwsdad (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm having a hard time ripping my DVDs to a format my Lyra can read. I either get a Format not Supported error or the audio is totally out of sync. Does anyone know which codecs I need to use? I'm currently converting them to AVI format and I've tried xVid and Divx.


----------

